# Things you wonder about that no one ever brings up?



## Spooky. (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you ever wonder things about NL that nobody ever seems to talk about/think about so you never bring it up?


For me, I've been curious as to why there's always a pond next to re-tail. 100% of every non-hacked map I've seen, there is a pond with re-tail. I've always wanted to know why.


----------



## hoodathotit (Jan 1, 2017)

Namstar said:


> Do you ever wonder things about NL that nobody ever seems to talk about/think about so you never bring it up?
> 
> 
> For me, I've been curious as to why there's always a pond next to re-tail. 100% of every non-hacked map I've seen, there is a pond with re-tail. I've always wanted to know why.



A Whale Shark is very heavy and, if you catch one in that pond, you don't have to tote it so far to sell it to Reese.


----------



## xara (Jan 1, 2017)

i always wondered why cyrus sleeps for so long, and reese just acts like its normal. like, the guy was practically ina coma


----------



## Bcat (Jan 1, 2017)

... I have always noticed that before the update when you shook a fruit tree and there was something in the square in front of the tree the fruit falling in front would disappear. It would never bounce to an adjacent square like the fruit to the side would do no matter if every other square around was clear. They fixed this with the update, if the squares around the tree are clear, the fruit in the front will bounce to a different square. 
It's a little thing, but it makes me happy that it's fixed and I've never seen anyone else notice it so...


----------



## Dark_Cecilia (Jan 1, 2017)

hoodathotit said:


> A Whale Shark is very heavy and, if you catch one in that pond, you don't have to tote it so far to sell it to Reese.



Or that's where Reese keeps the people and animals she's killed for all the money 

err... I mean... where she watches wildlife... yea...


----------



## Arabelle (Jan 1, 2017)

It all involves Reese??? lol

I'm wondering what Reese does with turnips. She'd pay millions of bells to buy tons and tons of turnips.  What does she do with them??? Lol


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 1, 2017)

hoodathotit said:


> A Whale Shark is very heavy and, if you catch one in that pond, you don't have to tote it so far to sell it to Reese.



I've never seen a single thing in my ponds, much less a shark


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 1, 2017)

Arabelle said:


> It all involves Reese??? lol
> 
> I'm wondering what Reese does with turnips. She'd pay millions of bells to buy tons and tons of turnips.  What does she do with them??? Lol



She has a prized collection of now-rotten turnips. And her house is made out of them. And her car. And she eats them with a side of all that perfect fruit we've been selling her. And... Well it goes on for a while!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

Arabelle said:


> It all involves Reese??? lol
> 
> I'm wondering what Reese does with turnips. She'd pay millions of bells to buy tons and tons of turnips.  What does she do with them??? Lol


Sells them the same way she does all the sharks.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 1, 2017)

Have you noticed what happens if you call Tom Nook with the megaphone and Tom the cat is present?
For that to happen, the new player should had picked the megaphone dropped by another player who saved and quitted the game.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 1, 2017)

Buster Bunny said:


> Have you noticed what happens if you call Tom Nook with the megaphone and Tom the cat is present?
> For that to happen, the new player should had picked the megaphone dropped by another player who saved and quitted the game.



What?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 1, 2017)

Namstar said:


> For me, I've been curious as to why there's always a pond next to re-tail. 100% of every non-hacked map I've seen, there is a pond with re-tail. I've always wanted to know why.



There's a very clear and logical reason for that; it's so every town has a pond. Every town has a Re-Tail, and every Re-Tail comes with a pond, therefore every town will have at least one pond in which they can catch the pond-exclusive fish (or rather frogs and some other things).


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 1, 2017)

Buster Bunny said:


> Have you noticed what happens if you call Tom Nook with the megaphone and Tom the cat is present?
> For that to happen, the new player should had picked the megaphone dropped by another player who saved and quitted the game.



I am intrigued. Do tell


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 1, 2017)

Namstar said:


> What?



With a existing player drop the megaphone then save&quit.

After that create a new player, pick the megaphone and talk with Isabelle.

With this go talk with Tom Nook to decide where the house will be placed.
Use the Megaphone and call for "Tom" (you don't need to say "Nook", just Tom will do).

If you have Tom the cranky cat and he is in the same area then you'll notice something while shouting "Tom"s name.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 1, 2017)

hoodathotit said:


> A Whale Shark is very heavy and, if you catch one in that pond, you don't have to tote it so far to sell it to Reese.



This post made my day. I am laughing so hard on the inside.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 1, 2017)

Barbara said:


> There's a very clear and logical reason for that; it's so every town has a pond. Every town has a Re-Tail, and every Re-Tail comes with a pond, therefore every town will have at least one pond in which they can catch the pond-exclusive fish (or rather frogs and some other things).



But why Re-tail and not say, town hall or next to the plaza? Or just in a randomly generated spot like other ponds?


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm just wondering if anybody has ever encountered this glitch besides me:
Lobo changed one of my black roses into a white rose ?__? 
I think it happened cause I was just planting them, meanwhile he was standing there, and he must have been planting a flower in the exact spot where I had just put my black rose. After that, the rose kept flickering back and forth between black and white, but when I picked it up, it was white.

...It's a good thing I have a lot of black roses. If it had been another hybrid, I would have been really annoyed <_<


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess for me, the big elephant in the room (no pun intended Q.Q), is the fact that you coexist along anthropomorphic animals and then other animals (insects and fish) that you hunt... It's a very strange thing if I think about it... ;o;

Also, why don't you ever need to eat or drink anything to survive? Granted it's not a survival game, but still...


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 1, 2017)

you can have frog villagers but be still able the catch frogs for your collection or well octopi you can catch them but octopi villagers are still there


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> you can have frog villagers but be still able the catch frogs for your collection or well octopi you can catch them but octopi villagers are still there



That is true! I guess that makes it even more uncomfortable to me lol


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have wondered what the Villagers do for food besides fruit. I have it in my headcanon that Reese either sells food (I sell her excess fruit when my Villagers make requests) or there is a grocery store off-screen. Some of the animals, such as Frogs, could live off the Village's resources, but others would need a lot more calories.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 1, 2017)

uhm... seafood? ^_^
plus they have milk *pictures a cow villager offering a milk glass "Hi I made it all by myself did you want some?" me "...." *


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 1, 2017)

In this game you can give a hamster cage to a hamster,a doghouse to a dog,a cow skull or cowhide rug to a cow and a birdcage to a bird.Also,I've brought this up before but only a handful of villagers in this game(Joey,Olaf and the superheroes) actually wear pants.Everybody else goes bottomless.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 2, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> you can have frog villagers but be still able the catch frogs for your collection or well octopi you can catch them but octopi villagers are still there


Lazy villagers mention activities when you're not playing.

For example, Puck said that he was passing by my house and he noticed the smell of pancakes being prepared.

We just don't get the part which they actually eat or drink water since it wasn't important to show.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2017)

That a bunch of random people live right above your main street... if you've streetpassed people you have them living up there, that's kind of a weird thing to think about...


----------



## Perri (Jan 2, 2017)

Where do shopowners (Tom Nook, Reese, Shrunk, etc.) live and sleep? We've also never met the brother/sister/brother in-law/sister in-law of Nook, aka one of Timmy and Tommy's parents.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 2, 2017)

sometimes i wonder if the playable character/your mayor is mute? (like one of those theories that your mayor is actually dead or something) i know you can click responses for things, but there are so many emotions you can learn from shrunk, i kinda wish they implemented that in the responses too instead of just staring at the animal villagers (most i've seen them do is nod)... or maybe have a quick dialogue sound in animalese. plus if it's called animalese and it's the language of these animals, how does the mayor understand it from the beginning? u_u


----------



## angcrossing (Jan 2, 2017)

Perri said:


> Where do shopowners (Tom Nook, Reese, Shrunk, etc.) live and sleep? We've also never met the brother/sister/brother in-law/sister in-law of Nook, aka one of Timmy and Tommy's parents.



This is a good point. I would like to know where they live as well.


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 2, 2017)

How some villagers lose their fridge...


----------



## Captain James (Jan 2, 2017)

In HHD, Reese reveals that Cyrus can turn literally anything into bells. She says he can turn sharks into bells, which I think is extremely funny. And I didn't know how common a pond next to re-tail was. Strange.


----------



## Feunard (Jan 2, 2017)

I always have been wondering why the ponds never freeze. I can understand that for a river it is difficult to freeze, but a pond...I don't think that it's so difficult... Maybe you will say that the creators didn't care about it, but each year a message apperas in the Bulletin Board which says that the ponds won't freeze. So, why didn't they make the ponds freeze?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 2, 2017)

things that I was thinking while decorating today:
why I should full expand the first floor before adding a new room? 
and why I can't decide to hide or relocate the damned windows?
one can reply that it's because of the exteriors but they are so cartonish that they don't match the real dimensions in any case!!


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 2, 2017)

Feunard said:


> I always have been wondering why the ponds never freeze. I can understand that for a river it is difficult to freeze, but a pond...I don't think that it's so difficult... Maybe you will say that the creators didn't care about it, but each year a message apperas in the Bulletin Board which says that the ponds won't freeze. So, why didn't they make the ponds freeze?



There would be complaints of players who cannot fish something on them.
Besides it would not be a good idea if they added a hazard which the player falls in the frozen pond when the ice breaks for example.

Have you noticed the times which Katie drops her ticket and loses the train while picking it up?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 2, 2017)

In villager's houses that don't have a bed or couch, where tf do they sleep? On the barren floor?
And where do Tom Nook, Mabel, and all the other characters in Main Street sleep after their shop closes?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 2, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> In villager's houses that don't have a bed or couch, where tf do they sleep? On the barren floor?
> And where do Tom Nook, Mabel, and all the other characters in Main Street sleep after their shop closes?



And when on earth does Isabelle sleep? Does she not need sleep? Does she ever leave the town hall apart from when in her RV or event days?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 2, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> In villager's houses that don't have a bed or couch, where tf do they sleep? On the barren floor?
> And where do Tom Nook, Mabel, and all the other characters in Main Street sleep after their shop closes?



but the big question is where are the bathrooms?
*picteres a row of villagers before Resetti headquarters that ask to go the toilet*


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think the townhall and the roost really need to be 24 hours.

Specially considering that there are no shifts during the day.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone ever notice how American dlc is pretty much always reorderable? Like everyone else gets cool U ordeals doc and the fact you can't order it makes it worth much more but America gets doc that can be reordered, making our doc worth a heck of a lot less ;3; also we haven't had any new dlc in ages, of course Japan gets cooler stuff since Nintendo is based in Japan but like why must they neglect us Americans XD as for other countries and regions I don't know much about their dlc I can't remember whether their's were reorderable or not

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH another thing I thought of because I accidentally Reset just now, anyone find it slightly strange how easy it is to get Resetti to leave now? Like he's so chill now the heck happened to him XD I know why, because he scared kids, that's also why he's optional *and I chose to have him because he's always been one of my favorite special characters since I was young, I always thought he was funnyXD* but in the game it's like he's had some kind of big change in his life, perhaps his job was threatened because of his personality lol


----------



## Captain James (Jan 2, 2017)

I always though that Tortimer stopped the Reset center to fund his retirement.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 2, 2017)

Captain James said:


> I always though that Tortimer stopped the Reset center to fund his retirement.



Omg XD


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 2, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> but the big question is where are the bathrooms?
> *picteres a row of villagers before Resetti headquarters that ask to go the toilet*





It's _Animal _Crossing....they don't need no stinkin' bathrooms.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 2, 2017)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 191604
> It's _Animal _Crossing....they don't need no stinkin' bathrooms.



oh... right 
plus now I know why the trees grow so fast in this game :|


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> ... I have always noticed that before the update when you shook a fruit tree and there was something in the square in front of the tree the fruit falling in front would disappear. It would never bounce to an adjacent square like the fruit to the side would do no matter if every other square around was clear. They fixed this with the update, if the squares around the tree are clear, the fruit in the front will bounce to a different square.
> It's a little thing, but it makes me happy that it's fixed and I've never seen anyone else notice it so...



i have noticed this so much you have no idea


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jan 2, 2017)

Pelly and Phyllis need to have shifts in order to sleep, but Isabelle, Brewster, Copper, Booker, and Luna can magically stay awake for the entire day and night, never sleeping....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Why are there hamster, bird, and octopus villagers but you can give them a bird cage, a hamster cage, and an octopus to display in their house and nobody questions it?  I have a hamster cage in my mayor's house in Canaan and Fauna came over and said, "Do you have a hamster?  They're a lot of work, but they make up for it in cuteness!" The fact that Flurry has that exact same dialogue makes it weirder.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't knnow if anyone else brought this up, but I think it is strange that you can catch an octopus for the museum when there are octopus villagers.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 3, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> Don't knnow if anyone else brought this up, but I think it is strange that you can catch an octopus for the museum when there are octopus villagers.



Or how you can catch a frog for the museum even though there are frog villagers.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 3, 2017)

this come to mind in the other thread 
why the cockroaches that appears in the houses cannot be caught but instead you have to kill them?


----------



## Aeikurin (Jan 3, 2017)

i used to wonder a lot about where all the money Tom Nook squanders from you goes, since his shop never expands, but now that I think about it, he could very likely be donating some to other NPCs such as Reese or even the Able sisters, because if you talk to him while he's in the cafe (I think around midnight?) he says some very sweet things about Reese/Cyrus, Mabel/Sable and even Timmy and Tommy. During the summer, there are also fireworks festivals, and fireworks are hella expensive, so there is that..


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 3, 2017)

I've wondered everything mentioned so far. So many questions.

Why do I HAVE to be mayor in new leaf? Isabelle is pretty much the mayor anyway so why do I have to do anything lol. I mean for the Harvest festival she just asks Franklin to come. If I'm the mayor that's sort of my job? What if I wanted Booker to cook since it's his dream and he likes to.

Why do we have to unlock pwps? It just seems silly. We want you to make our town awesome but you have to wait for random ideas. 
Why do villagers not really help with pwps? You  think they don't want another bridge or something.

The fashion checks just...confuse me.

Why do animals have catchphrases? I get its for fun but what if it's like some nervous tick.


Sorry this list got long. Animal Crossing gets confusing if you think on it too much. XD


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh yeah anyone wonder what the heck are gyroids? Like I mean I know what a gyroid is I love them, it wouldn't be animal crossing without them but thinking deeper than that, what in the world are they? They sit underground for years, they move seemingly without batteries, Lloid even talks so are they alive? Also they make strange calls for others of their race.... It's quite odd


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jan 4, 2017)

Where does Digby live and eat and sleep? The poor thing is always standing around come rain or snow or shine, give the guy a break once in awhile!


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 4, 2017)

I have often wondered what is on the other side of the train tunnel or across the bridge (I know there isn't anything but...) When the net glitch was still active I used to wander on the train tracks because it was so much fun.

I also wonder if Sahara really does go around petting cars...


----------



## Aeikurin (Jan 4, 2017)

I think one of the directors of AC actually mentions in a direct that gyroids are modeled after haniwa, which are clay figures buried with the dead and used for rituals. Also, from Wikipedia: "In many of the depictions, the haniwa is primarily presented as a ghostlike, malevolent creature, without attempting to retain the historical aspect of the haniwa's religious nature. In Animal Crossing, haniwas are called gyroids and are furniture only found buried in the ground." 

I personally really like gyroids (also why Coco is one of my dreamies), even though I can definitely see how they are associated with the dark theories people come up with. It's always really cool to see people use them different ways, since they come across as a bit of a sad thing to me, from the fanart I've seen. ^_^



Animecafe102 said:


> Oh yeah anyone wonder what the heck are gyroids? Like I mean I know what a gyroid is I love them, it wouldn't be animal crossing without them but thinking deeper than that, what in the world are they? They sit underground for years, they move seemingly without batteries, Lloid even talks so are they alive? Also they make strange calls for others of their race.... It's quite odd


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jan 4, 2017)

Lloid the gyroid is very nice!

Also, are there multiple Lloids? Lloid is our helpful town gyroid, but he's also the helpful island tool giver and helpful tour tool giver. Maybe they are all brothers?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 4, 2017)

yes like the monkeys that works for railways ^^


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> yes like the monkeys that works for railways ^^



I guess this applies to almost every NPC in the game... 
Isabelle in another town says "Oh, I'd love to visit your town, I heard the secretary there is gorgeous"


----------



## buzzing (Jan 4, 2017)

why does Phineas know to only appear in my town when i've accomplished something? how does he know what i've done? do i summon him?
does our in-game mom know that we live in a village filled with bipedal animals? is this a common thing in the universe?
what does Luna do to us that allows us to lucid dream every time we nap? is Animal Crossing in the same universe Inception?

why does Tortimer wear pants now even though he never did as mayor before (iirc)? more importantly, why does Joey have a diaper... and is it a diaper, or is it just part of his body?


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 5, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> In villager's houses that don't have a bed or couch, where tf do they sleep? On the barren floor?
> And where do Tom Nook, Mabel, and all the other characters in Main Street sleep after their shop closes?



I always imagined that our villagers have another room in their house that we can't visit, like a basement or attic where they sleep or cook xD and about Nook, Mabel etc, well in happy home designer if you have their amiibo you can design their home! I did it and now I imagine them go to those houses that are located in some close town ^^ The same thing cannot be said for Digby, Blathers, Isabelle .., they never close and never leave their work place!! Poor guys


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 6, 2017)

why hasnt redd been arrested yet? booker copper, do something for once...they just sit in the police station while fake art is being sold and pigeon milk is being served to the public.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 6, 2017)

Why does Kapp'n have such a low self esteem that he belittles all males and flirts his butt off with any girl... it's kind of creepy and weird... he's got a wife and kid, why does he do this?


----------



## Nenya (May 17, 2017)

Barnabus_i_am said:


> Lloid the gyroid is very nice!
> 
> Also, are there multiple Lloids? Lloid is our helpful town gyroid, but he's also the helpful island tool giver and helpful tour tool giver. Maybe they are all brothers?



Lloid has a brother named Lloid and then there is his other brother, also Lloid.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 17, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> but the big question is where are the bathrooms?
> *picteres a row of villagers before Resetti headquarters that ask to go the toilet*



They are animals. The world is their bathroom!


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2017)

Nenya said:


> Lloid has a brother named Lloid and then there is his other brother, also Lloid.



Extremely lazy parents!


----------



## Twisterheart (May 17, 2017)

Why can we swim in the ocean, but not the river?


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2017)

Why can't Isabelle help you unless you sit in your Mayoral chair?

Is she really that dense?


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 17, 2017)

Why do you ALWAYS have to fork over your bells/item before the villager you're trading with coughs up his end of the deal? I noticed it happens regardless of what's being traded. These animals have learned from someone shady.


----------



## katysu (May 17, 2017)

I think there is always a pond & rock near to R-Tail. The maps are not totally random, we know the game choses from a set number of river patterns, I don't know how the rest of it works - but you often see this link posted (& its up on BTF somewhere as well). Don't think it covers all options tho:
Pond and rock placement guide: 
http://ellesanimalhaven.tumblr.com/post/86951850598/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry

Neat little things I haven't seen mentioned - in the RV camp at night you get owls sitting on Harvey's log cabin roof - sometimes one, sometimes 2 or 3 & once I saw 4 - and then another time none at all. They hoot same as the owl on the bulletin board at night.

If you scan in a RV - when you 1st go up to the campsite after scanning you hear the RV motor running and stopping as if the character scanned has just arrived.


----------



## Sweetley (May 17, 2017)

I always wonder if the parents from the player also lives in a town together with animal villagers.
Like, is it so that in Animal Crossing, the whole world is so built up that both human and animal 
villagers lives together in towns just like it's a normal thing? Because it looks like that the player's
parents doesn't have a problem that you just move into a town full of animals instead of humans. 
And the villagers also have no problem with you as a human at all, so...? Also, where do you learn 
the language from the villagers? Is it like a foreign language you learn in school or something?


----------



## avdhpns (May 17, 2017)

I've always wondered: Do Peppy villagers eventually go on to become stars? Were Snooty villagers former stars for real, or are they only saying stuff like that to boost their egos? Why are there only 8 personality types?
What is the system of overall government? Is there like a local government (county level), a state/prefecture government, then a federal government? If our towns have police stations, how rampant is crime? Is society stratified into socioeconomic classes? Are there super poor animals living on the streets on the verge of starving to death?
Is the Village we run considered a rural town? Yet it seems to draw a crowd with its main street? Are there suburbs (besides the HH Showcase)? (Of course we know cities exist).
Is this a sort of Zootopia scenario where predators have evolved past their hunting urges? 
If there are so many animals, why aren't there more on TV (I've only noticed humans)?


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

Why did your character choose to move to a new town in the first place?


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 21, 2017)

Why do fossils still have to be assessed by Blathers if you've completed the fossil section? Can't they just be auto-identified from then on?


----------



## PacV (May 21, 2017)

Where in the world Isabelle was in previous games considering she refer Tortimer as: "Our last Mayor".


----------



## gyarachomp17 (May 21, 2017)

Something I've always wondered is why an elephant isn't actually that tall compared to a frog, and why they can fit in a house, for that matter. Size range is very limited in the AC world.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 21, 2017)

How we became mayor of an animal filled town. Who was supposed to be mayor? Remember that letter from an unknown sender in the beginning?


----------



## gyarachomp17 (May 21, 2017)

Something I've always wondered is why an elephant isn't actually that tall compared to a frog, and why they can fit in a house, for that matter. Size range is very limited in the AC world. I also wonder about how you can talk to Cyrus wide awake with one character, then, within one minute, talk to him with another character and he's already hit the hay. Really makes you think if he's really willing to help his customers...


----------



## noctibloom (May 22, 2017)

Where does Reese get all of the money to buy Sharks and expensive bugs for potentially millions of bells a day when she doesn't seem to make much or any profit on items sold in her store? Does she have connections to the mob? Does she hand the bugs/sharks over to them so they can set up some sort of illegal dog fighting scenario with sharks and bugs? 

How old are the villagers? Some act like kids, some act like old men, but all of them are apparently old enough to purchase a plot of land, build a house, and furnish it. 

Where did the Able Sisters learn to sew invisible pockets onto things that are also black holes for the massive things villagers carry?

On that note, where was the technology developed to turn furniture into leaves until they are placed in a home?


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2017)

If you look our character is oddly tall compared to most of the buildings and trees.
And buildings always appear smaller on the outside than on the inside, but that's just typical video game logic


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 23, 2017)

More about the TBT website itself than AC:NL, but I don't understand how the currency conversion works. Usually people are like, for an example, '2 TBT or 5 mil IGB'. I mean it takes forever to get IGB and only a few posts to rack up TBT, so why the insane difference? If I didn't already know, I'd guess things were worth more in IGB.


----------



## TamaMushroom (May 23, 2017)

The Rarity of the Black Pitfall! I have played since the release and I have found it once. I have hanging at the edge of my cliff because it looks good (The cliff is awkward in the sense that there is not enough land to make it have a full spot. In saying that I made sure to put it in the most awkward part of town)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> More about the TBT website itself than AC:NL, but I don't understand how the currency conversion works. Usually people are like, for an example, '2 TBT or 5 mil IGB'. I mean it takes forever to get IGB and only a few posts to rack up TBT, so why the insane difference? If I didn't already know, I'd guess things were worth more in IGB.



I think because to most people, IGB are kind of useless now, since the game is so old and almost everyone has millions of it that they don't even use anymore. TBT takes much, much longer to earn actually, if you are just doing it the traditional way and earning it by posting. However, it really is kind of crazy. Once I wanted to buy a few bushes from someone selling for 2 tbt each. I was new to the site so I asked if I could pay using IGB. Now, I forget how many I was trying to buy, but they quoted me something like 10 million IGB for 10 bushes. I was like, no thanks... If I were accepting both types of currency in a shop, I would quote a price that sounded fair for both methods of payment, rather than using a conversion method.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 23, 2017)

Arize said:


> I think because to most people, IGB are kind of useless now, since the game is so old and almost everyone has millions of it that they don't even use anymore. TBT takes much, much longer to earn actually, if you are just doing it the traditional way and earning it by posting. However, it really is kind of crazy. Once I wanted to buy a few bushes from someone selling for 2 tbt each. I was new to the site so I asked if I could pay using IGB. Now, I forget how many I was trying to buy, but they quoted me something like 10 million IGB for 10 bushes. I was like, no thanks... If I were accepting both types of currency in a shop, I would quote a price that sounded fair for both methods of payment, rather than using a conversion method.



I get that IGB isn't as needed by people these days, especially players who've had their towns for years and accomplished everything, but still, what bells they do have still took work and/or patience; I'm guessing shark fishing or turnip selling primarily. I rack up TBT without even really trying, so IGB would always be the more valuable currency for me.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> I get that IGB isn't as needed by people these days, especially players who've had their towns for years and accomplished everything, but still, what bells they do have still took work and/or patience; I'm guessing shark fishing or turnip selling primarily. I rack up TBT without even really trying, so IGB would always be the more valuable currency for me.



I totally see your point. I suppose it just varies in value from person to person. I, for one, find it easier to earn bells with bug hunting than it is to keep posting to earn tbt. Well either way, I would have no need for IGB because I have 10 million plus saved up in my bank. That pays for all 4 of my character's needs. So TBT is the more valuable currency for me, since I can use it to buy wonderful art from the artists here. But I agree with you that conversion is kinda crazy. But as long as people pay it, it's going to keep happening anyway. And with IGB being the more expendable currency for a lot of people, they don't mind it at all. I'm sure that will all change once we have a new AC game and everyone needs IGB once again


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2017)

How am I Mayor?
I'm what? 10? Lol

Also, WHY do my idiot villagers beg me to pick fruit when they're standing in an orchard?
They have arms and legs!
More than I do.


----------



## Flunkifera (May 23, 2017)

Why are villagers asking for fruit that's 2 metres away or for a delivery to someone who's 2 metres away? Like, are you even that dumb that you can't see the tree/villager? Really? But you're having your own house.


----------



## hoodathotit (May 23, 2017)

Nenya said:


> Lloid has a brother named Lloid and then there is his other brother, also Lloid.



It has to be Lloid because Darryl was already copyrighted.


----------



## onionpudding (May 23, 2017)

Why is there always a rock next to retail...?

....I know it's stupid, but I've always wondered it. As well as the pond.


----------



## Pinkbell (May 23, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> Why is there always a rock next to retail...?
> 
> ....I know it's stupid, but I've always wondered it. As well as the pond.



Agreed did they like make retails have to have a pond? Are they actually part of Retails building ? So confusing.


----------



## Corrie (May 23, 2017)

How it it that you can earn so much money in the game by just selling fish, bugs and fruit. I wish I could do that in real life!


----------



## onionpudding (May 23, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Agreed did they like make retails have to have a pond? Are they actually part of Retails building ? So confusing.



Lolol Ikr? It always made me wonder. Same with in City Folk. There was always rocks next to the museum, nook's shop, able sisters, and town hall. XD


----------



## Nenya (May 23, 2017)

Barnabus_i_am said:


> I guess this applies to almost every NPC in the game...
> Isabelle in another town says "Oh, I'd love to visit your town, I heard the secretary there is gorgeous"



I know! They are clones!! I think my town has the original, though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why does Kapp'n have such a low self esteem that he belittles all males and flirts his butt off with any girl... it's kind of creepy and weird... he's got a wife and kid, why does he do this?



I figured this one out, because I now have a female mayor. We are young girls to him, like his daughter! He isn't flirting (I thought he was at first, too) he is just being sweet and fatherly, giving compliments and good advice, same as with the guys, who he sees as boys who need raising up on the way to being good men. (Gee, I hope I get some likes on this one, because this is it! And now Kapp'n can continue to be my absolute favorite of all!) Whew!


----------



## Nenya (May 23, 2017)

Corrie said:


> How it it that you can earn so much money in the game by just selling fish, bugs and fruit. I wish I could do that in real life!



Oh, yeah!


----------



## Daysie (May 23, 2017)

I always wonder how it is possible that I meet a villager in his house, and then they miraculously show up in the store.


----------



## Captain James (May 23, 2017)

Hmm, how can I magically explain this away

Maybe it's possible that when you loaded out of the villager's house, they ran out before you, because animals to op plz nerf, and the same goes for going onto Mainstreet or any other building. Animals = No Loading

Or maybe it's because Nintendo can't make a big game.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 23, 2017)

How my villagers are always trying to partner each other off. Recently I just got in a dialogue that went something like this...

"Diana and Octavian are such a cute couple!! I mean don't get me wrong, they're not a couple... yet." 

And why can't we work on more than one pwp a day? Do we only have one collection gyroid?


----------



## Nenya (May 25, 2017)

I wonder if Felyne remembers when he was a Hunter, or if he's a tame cat, now.


----------



## CoveyCube (May 25, 2017)

I've always wondered why the animals in this game have evolved in exactly the same way as their real life counterparts. Like, why do alligators have sharp teeth? Do they still eat other animals in this universe?


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 25, 2017)

How everything shuts at night bar the Dream Suite, which makes sense, but the town hall? Government buildings are the least likely to stay open longer than necessary, while stores in the real world do often go late into the night. I find that part of ACNL a bit backward. Sure, it's a game and not meant to be realistic, but it's obvious that various parts of the game were styled off the real world.


----------



## Captain James (May 25, 2017)

Imagine having someone who works at this government building be one of two people who works there. This person is also almost always there, save a vacation in their RV. Basically, you'd have to BLOW UP the Town Hall to get Isabelle to leave.


or maybe throw a ball i dont know shes a dog


----------



## PacV (May 25, 2017)

Granny in Island is Kap'n Mother or his Wife mother. I never pay attention to that since i have the game.


----------



## Captain James (May 25, 2017)

Grams is the mother of Kapp'n who's married to Leilani who's daughter is Leila.

We'll never know what happened to Gramps... wait...
is Tortimer Kapp'n's father?


----------



## Persontheperson (May 25, 2017)

Less about the game and more about people on the internet, but I always have to wonder why people want to take things like Animal crossing or My Little Pony, and try to turn them creepy or dark. Like I love AC because it's a cute little happy place where violence and gore and all that just doesn't exist, why people would want to try and instill those things into the universe is always puzzling to me. Plus, there's a lot of villagers I really care for, and I get scared thinking of them being hurt by people via fan art or via fan fiction/canon. Likewise, I really dislike things like ideas that the "void" is some lifeless place where unwanted to villagers go to be murdered or that gyroids are signs that there's some dark underside to the ac world, as I don't want to think about that I just want to think that the world is 100% innocent and happy.

On a unrelated note, I've also wondered how a ac canon would work, but I've no idea how that'd work, as the series is a little too on the nose about different towns somehow miraculously having the same people in them. I don't like the idea that they're clones though, as that's too dark to me. :/


----------



## HappyTails (May 25, 2017)

The human characters don't have fingers yet we just gloss over the fact that we are fingerless and are still able to pick stuff up.


----------



## cyleris (May 25, 2017)

How do our accessories not fall out over time, especially when we're running?


----------



## Captain James (May 25, 2017)

A. People like scary things. They always have, and always will.
B. There was a story in City Folk kinda, but ehehheheheh buy more amiibo to find out!
C. Animals such as dogs are literally SPEAKING in Animalese, have created a government, and even understand stars, and you're questioning fingers?
D. The accessories are so tight on your face that the only way to remove them is to do a backflip.


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2017)

How can I fit a Whale Shark in my pocket?


----------



## Persontheperson (May 26, 2017)

Captain James said:


> A. People like scary things. They always have, and always will.
> B. There was a story in City Folk kinda, but ehehheheheh buy more amiibo to find out!
> C. Animals such as dogs are literally SPEAKING in Animalese, have created a government, and even understand stars, and you're questioning fingers?
> D. The accessories are so tight on your face that the only way to remove them is to do a backflip.



A. That's fine and all, but I still find it upsetting and a bit against or disrespectful to such a innocent series.
B. What was the story? I have a OG 3DS so amiibo are useless to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 26, 2017)

I was wondering if legit paintings obtained through duping is technically "counterfeit". Cause even if the art detection declares it to be legit, it's legit. But items obtained through glitches or hacks are not legit.


----------



## Wolfie (May 26, 2017)

This is a question I have seen on Facebook and I have to agree with.
How can you fit refrigerators, sharks, tons of clothing etc. in your pocket but you can't stick a fish in a letter?


----------



## suanmei (May 26, 2017)

Arabelle said:


> I'm wondering what Reese does with turnips. She'd pay millions of bells to buy tons and tons of turnips.  What does she do with them??? Lol



What does she do with all those dang bugs!! imagining a horrible basement crawling with beetles

- - - Post Merge - - -



cyleris said:


> How do our accessories not fall out over time, especially when we're running?



I think some accessories do fall off, like if you trip while holding a balloon it's gone forever


----------



## Captain James (May 26, 2017)

Okay, let me explain.

For the story in City Folk, watch this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdzl0cYmqFs

About fitting things in your pocket, there is some sort of magic in this world that let's pieces of furniture to be turned into leaves. This is most likely from Japanese culture.

All paintings are most likely counterfeit since you can have two of the same painting. Blathers just wants the ones that make the museum look good.

If you have an original 3ds, buy the NFC reader writer.

In HHD Reese reveals to you, after building her house, that Cyrus has the special ability of turning fish and bugs into bells. No, she does not sell them to Tom Nook so he can eat them.


----------



## Soraru (May 26, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> How can I fit a Whale Shark in my pocket?



they use the same pocket magic link has to keep a slingshot, 5 potions, a boomerang, 3 tunics, 4 sets of armor, and a giant wrecking ball.


----------



## Soraru (May 26, 2017)

Brewster sometimes puts pigeon milk in your coffee.
"Crop/Pigeon milk is a secretion from the lining of the crop of parent birds that is regurgitated to young birds."



Spoiler








Brewster is a pigeon.


----------



## Captain James (May 26, 2017)

I think that was only in previous games. After the Roost became a government owned facility (built and payed for by the mayor)
Isabelle probably started regulating what went into the coffee.

The only reason Brewster got away with doing it was Tortimer has always been a bit out of it.


----------

